
Single line commands manager for your projects - Achuth123
https://medium.com/@achuth.hadnoor/snip-single-line-snippet-manager-4a8a9db12848
======
barrow-rider
Interesting. I've used a notepad++ "spellbook" of one-liners and useful
commands (Cisco & Juniper especially).

What would this offer that a well-backed-up N++ doc doesn't? Sell me.

